# Glaring weaknesses?



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I see that you draw past the corner of your mouth....How do you come to a consistent anchor point?


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd say your draw is too long and although I can't quite see it in the pics, your release maybe too long (looks like you're really having to reach for the trigger). If you shorten that draw 1/2" to an inch, you'll be able to get the string on the tip of your nose and the string in the corner of your mount and keeping your draw elbow up will become much easier.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Ditto on the release to long get that release in the 1st joint of your index finger.I also suggest rolling your fingers back on your grip and less hand on bow.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes on the release and index. Your weight is to far forward on your front foot, it is more repeatable to have the weight equal in the center


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

WELL I SEE BOW ARM ISSUES.. SHOULDER, ELBOW, HAND,& THE SLING IS TIGHT.THE RELEASE IS LONG TOO. I THINK IF YOU FIXED THE BOW ARM THE DL. WOULD BE REAL CLOSE. IM GUESSING BUT I WOULD THINK YOUR MISSES ARE TO THE RIGHT OF THE X MOST OF THE TIME???


----------



## Steel26golf (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys I tightened up my release I was comfortable with it real loose on my wrist. Cant really tell in the pic but the strap is all the way up under my fingers. With it tightened the trigger is right in the first knuckle. What did u mean by how arm issues. I shortened my draw length and that's on the wall but now my arm has that bend to it instead of straight out. Now that I fixed the release issues should I try bringing my draw out a half inch at a time. One of the advantages of the PSE is its real easy to adjust.


----------



## Steel26golf (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm going back to the range tomorrow so I will take some new pics with the release issue fixed.


----------



## Steel26golf (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh and the sling is just tight till it breaks in, it was so stiff when I got it it stood straight up and was interfering with my drop away a little.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

You can eat up some of that draw by straightening that bow arm. I used to draw 28 until i watched a pse video where pete shepley recommended straightening the bow arm all the way and rolling the elbow. It works and you wont get slapped. I dont buy the fixed anchor all that much anyways. Full draw with the sights lined up will hit the x. I float a bit and it honestly doesnt affect my shot enough for me to care. If I was shooting for money I might worry about the slightly higher x count I might get.


----------

